# Divorce?



## Stacie1019 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been married to this guy for 6-7 months now, and it has not been at all like I thought. I thought some problems would go away and we would live happily ever after. Okay, not to that extent. Anyways, last night we got into the discussion of Divorce already. He came at me with this whole barage of things that he doesn't like about me and the relationship. Then he told me he was leaving me. Now, I talked to him for hours, and convinced him to stay, but was I wrong? I can't help thinking that if anything were to set him off, he'd go on about everything he hates about me and try to leave me again. What do I do? I couldn't sleep at all last night because I'm so stressed out, and because I have panic disorder, it's greatly affecting me!


----------



## Immortalone (Mar 5, 2008)

Are the items he listed new things? Are these things that started after you got married? How well did you know him before you were married? Have you thought about counseling? So early in a marriage to be talking about divorce, it almost seams as if the two of you did not realy know each other as deeply as you should have. Also I realy hate it when I hear how one spouse starts listing off what is wrong with the other. It takes two people to make or break a bond.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If he used such thing against you chances are he sill again, and if he does just look at him and ask if he can pick up the paperwork at court. Wow in under a year you are already fighting like this?

draconis


----------



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that things are going wrong in your marriage so early in the relationship. You should never think that getting married will solve any issues. Sometimes it only escalates the problem. Try counseling. But if he really wants to leave, nothing is going to stop him.


----------



## sexyErica669 (Dec 6, 2008)

devorce its good but its not lol add me here [email protected] yahoo.com and let's talk about devorce


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Stacie
So sorry girl that was fast.
But honestly if he is already telling you how many things he doesn't like about you, how do you think that is going to change?
He already put out the red flag if you ask me, let him go, his criticism is only going to get worse and there isn't far to hate then...
I have been there........

You'd be better of alone, lick your wounds and move on.


----------



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

i have a little bit the same problem but here is i knew my husband one month only we got marry quick things were fine he went to his country and problems starts because the visa application was so late so ; i was far from him 11 months wich is really makes me feel tired , stressed and not confortable , but we used to connect everyday online after he is coming from work untill he go back in the morning ! and i started to make problems for nothing and feeling doubt for no reason and just getting angry quick , but it is only because of me being in the same routine everyday and waiting my visa wich is still now didnt get improved yet , but he loved me and i do too , he use to cry and ask me to dont leave me and my mistake was sayin a bad things like i will divorce u ; or i will leave u ; but in fact i never done that ! it is just because of my anger ; finally he forgave me a lot of time but in the end he couldnt stand more and he said that if i was asking for divorce he is going to do it , then i did appolizige and said to him that i never meant to divorce u , but it seems that he took it seriously and he cancelled my visa procedures we lost a lot of time and monet to do it , and he said that he is going to send me the paper of divorce soon ; i feel like iam guilty :and i asked him to forgive me and he refused and now he dosnt call me anymore and i really feel so bad !!
the strange things before that he use to tell me that if i come to him in his country we are going to go and see the consulting !! and he use to do his best to convince me to countinue with him , wich really makes me feel good , cause i never had the intention to leave him , it was just a say that i use to do to scare him nothing more, wich i use to tell him i dont think we will be fine toegther ; 
now it is he who say that we wont be fine toegther strange really 
when someone really want you he will not leave u 
and when someone really wants to leave u he will start to find any simple reasons


----------

